# Louisiana Limits Flounder Catching



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The flounder catching is ion full swing on Sabine Lake. The present water temperature is 67 degrees. Since the flounder will not leave the lake until the water temperature drops to 55, the flounder run may extent until mid December. The next COLD front scheduled for early next week should really kick the run into full gear.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*

captain you are always on them good, nice work. always remember to check the gender, and throwback one male and one female just for breeding purposes. :texasflag


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice .......I will not wet a hook in Texas for (2)..............


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice work Captain Marty,


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Another great day!!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Flounder Limits*

Had to wade through a nasty thunderstorm this morning but we managed to get our Louisiana Flounder Limit by 11am


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Looking Good !!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*More Louisiana Flounder Limits*

Flounder limits in the rain!


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Heard the flounder have been really aggressive this year and â€œjerking polesâ€ out fishermanâ€™s hands. Never a dull moment with Louisiana Limits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

